# Rabbit Intelligence Test



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

The guys get new toys & Petunia gets a seesaw.....a very SUSPICIOUS seesaw that involves lots of squeaky alerts! Pooh rates as the most intelligent bunny.......Elvis is a complete dunce...lol.....sorry i can't remember how to upload the link with a picture

New toys! - YouTube


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

That was such a cute video, I don't think my bunnies would work out how to get the treats out of that thing!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i have one of those somewhere for when bobz was on his own, but instead he took to slipping the whole thing over instead ha


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

yeah the french lops tend to grab and chuck.....the mini lop girl just runs round in excited circles (she's a bit loopy) and the german lop (elvis, Bernies fave) is just downright dim......but don't tell her i said that! :w00t:


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

They are sooooo cute! 

I love Arwen's little dance :001_wub:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a wooden one somewhere, I keep forgetting to try them with it. With so many though, it will just be a free for all!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh so funny
Where did you get that from?i bet Elliot will figure that out in few seconds!
Funky and Stuart are not that motivated as they gets what they want anyway.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I got my wooden one from zooplus Funky  If I remember I will bring it for you to see on Friday when I come x


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I got it from eBay made by Trixie. It's good fun!


----------

